# 3 sub 3 seconds One-Handed F permutation tutorial



## Kaozty (Jan 14, 2012)

A tutorial that contains 3 One Handed F perm.
hope you find a nice F perm here from my vid for your One Handed solves


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 14, 2012)

sick


----------



## Kaozty (Jan 14, 2012)

feel free to sub me if you want XD


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Carson (Jan 15, 2012)

Random Glockenspiel in the background...


----------

